# Spirit ball @ walgreens



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

There is a smaller version of the spirit ball being sold at walgreens it is 19.99,
it's about half the size of the michaels/walmart one.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know - if you sit back and think about it... isn't it amazing that you can walk into the corner drugstore and buy a prop that literally is every bit as technologically advanced as what you'd find in the haunted mansion at Disney World?

I'm rambling - it's Monday - but aside from the Doom Buggies - there is nothing DW does in their Haunted Mansion that can't be found in one form or another in these forums.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up. I want to grab one of these.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> You know - if you sit back and think about it... isn't it amazing that you can walk into the corner drugstore and buy a prop that literally is every bit as technologically advanced as what you'd find in the haunted mansion at Disney World?
> 
> I'm rambling - it's Monday - but aside from the Doom Buggies - there is nothing DW does in their Haunted Mansion that can't be found in one form or another in these forums.


... and I'm not sure that krough or Dreadnight or one of THOSE types isn't about to reveal their reverse-engineered Doom Buggie made out of monster mud, pvc pipes and a spare recycled FCG motor all at a cost of less than $3.99 that works better than the ones at Disney... :googly:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Seamus - that is priceless.


----------

